# Another UFO finished!



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

This one's been sitting for quite some time... I finally finished quilting it and bound it yesterday, woohoo! And my UFO stack is still huge. LOL


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

So cute!!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Very Nice!! I think I remember when you started it...hasn't been that long..not like some of mine..10 years or so...great quilting and Hurray on finishing it!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Way cute!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - cute and I remember you starting that while still in the RV. 

I've noticed you're not doing the extensive embroidery as much lately. 
All of your quilt tops are wonderful.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone! I was going to donate this to charity, but I need another baby quilt for one of hubby's coworkers this month actually, so that's where it's going. The year just kind of got away from me!

Angie, you're right I've done very little embroidery in the past couple of years, and the reason why is because the hassle of quilting around the motifs. I didn't feel confident enough in my quilting skills to do anything custom, but I'm going to start doing embroidery quilts again, a) because I love them, and b) because I think I can quilt them now!


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

I love, love, love monkeys.
That's one lucky baby.
Nice work, as always!!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

CJ, you do such beautiful work! If I ever make one that looks half as good as your quilts do I'll be happy!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, that is just wonderful!!! LOL..the colors are so subdued, then you get hit with the monkeys that make you just smile. GREAT job!!


----------



## emandeli (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow, this is just beautiful! I love the monkeys .


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I love the monkeys! I wouldn't be able to part with it.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

That is so cute !!!! Great job again CJ !!!!


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

Now that is just too cute for words!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That is so cute!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

That's perfect for a baby quilt. I like the colors.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

THanks everyone. I ended donating this one to the guild for charity this morning, and using the blue/green/brown and white one for the other baby gift.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

That is so cute! I love it! But then again, I love all your work, CJ.
karen in NE Indiana


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

That is so cute! Let me guess...... 5 little monkeys, jumping on the bed, 1 fell off and bumped his head..... LOL!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

That is so adorable! And I love the colors!


----------

